# Help, my sony dlp 50" tv is on the fritz!!!



## JADavis77 (Oct 11, 2009)

*Hello, I know that this is mostly a computer site, but I was hoping someone could help me with my TV problem. I have a Sony WGA, 50" DLP, it has a big yellow dot in the middle of the screen and hundreds of blue pixels that go in a circle. I don't know what I need, a lamp? A color wheel? Does anyone know? I just don't want to goto a service center and have them charge me 500 dollars for something I could do myself, any help would be GREATLY appreciated. Thank you!!!

John*


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

looks like a common fault with Sony 
Yellow stain 
Blue dots
BUT
It appears to be a defective light engine that is causing this to happen.


----------



## JADavis77 (Oct 11, 2009)

Hello, if it is a defective light engine, does that mean I need to replace the lamp? Or is there a part that is called a light engine, if so where can I get one? THanks again for your help!!!

John


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

Google is your friend

If this tv is not very old I would get back to sony as they are rolling back some warranties. I had an issue with a HP laptop and HP had so many problems and complaints they repaired it even tho it was almost 3 years old. I had to argue but I got what I wanted.

info here on the sony problem. you can search for more I am sure

http://sites.google.com/site/sonylcdrptvproblems/sonyrearprojectionlcdtv-opticalblock

from what I gather the optical block is the light engine.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

I had a light engine go on my 50" Toshiba while it was still on warranty. The tech that came out to replace it said it was a good thing it went when it did because it's the most expensive part in the tv. At that time the part alone cost $800.00.


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

wacor said:


> Google is your friend
> 
> If this tv is not very old I would get back to sony as they are rolling back some warranties. I had an issue with a HP laptop and HP had so many problems and complaints they repaired it even tho it was almost 3 years old. I had to argue but I got what I wanted.
> 
> ...


is very interesting , and I find it ironic that Sony has been aware of this for years, and hasn't tried to help/protect their customers better.

JADavis77, it looks like even if they do extend your warrenty (Sony), you can expect the same failure rate/time on the repaired tv. Looks like your only option is to try and get involved in one of the class action lawsuits that have been filed against them. Im glad I quit buying Sony products, in the early 90's.


----------

